# Please Help: Alice Gate 2 +Wifi (Telecom Italia)



## CityRabbit (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello. Please Help. I don't know nearly enough Italain to solve this problem.
System: New Macbook OSX 10.5.4
Router: Alice Gate 2 Plus WiFi (Telecom Italia)

I can connect to the router and the router does connect to the internet yet can't transfer data, cannot open pages.
Why would I sure of the condition. Well..
- I can connect to the router just fine using either Airport or Ethernet cable. I can see the configure page of the router using 198.162.something I don'tremember now, so it was connected.
- My roomatem, who use a PC, got the same problem until she pop-in a set up CD in the laptop it confugured the setting and now she's up and running, so I know the internet works. I pop in the same CD but it doesn't have the files I need for my Mac.

I believe I might need to configure something or need some files that help me do that but Ican't read or speak Italian well enough to know what to do or to find something in English.
Please Help,
Thank you


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi CityRabbit,
Did Telecom Italia ask you to configure a proxy to use in your setup? Or how do you use Telecom Italia in that part of Southern Asia?


----------



## CityRabbit (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, Giaguara
Thanks for the advice however I have no idea. My friend just popped in the CDs and it works. Can you tell me where can I check and set the Proxy on Macbook. Maybe I'll check on my freinds setting and copy it. Do I have to do it on Safari/Firefox?
P.S. I'm on a PC right now because my lMac can't connect yet.
Thank you,


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok let's see.. it's this model right? http://aiuto.alice.it/informazioni/modemadsl/alice_gate2adv.html

These should be the settings to use
For wireless http://aiuto.alice.it/informazioni/modemadsl/alice_gate2adv.html,cnt=2399&rel=373.html
For ethernet http://aiuto.alice.it/informazioni/modemadsl/alice_gate2adv.html,cnt=2399&rel=269.html

Out of ordinary is only that both configurations suggests you to use pppoe.
It also needs the authentication, so just add the fields as it suggests to add in the guide. 
Even though the screenshots are made on 10.3 or 10.2, they are essentially the same. 

The only part that probably makes sense separately translated (if the rest of the pages are not clear enough, change your OS language to Italian, change these settings, and hten set back to English, or if there is a particular phrase missing or not clear let me know)

Assicurati che il campo "Collegamento usando PPPoE" sia selezionato
-> make sure "connect using pppoe" is selected
Inserisci Alice nel campo "Nome Provider"
-> insert Alice to name provider field
Inserisci aliceadsl nel campo "Nome"
-> aliceadsl to "name"
Inserisci aliceadsl nel campo "Password"
-> aclieadsl to "password"
(UserID e Password da inserire sono relative alla connessione Internet)
-> (your userid and password are related to the internet connection)
Fai click su Registra la password se vuoi che tutti gli utenti che accedono al computer possano usare questa connessione senza password
-> tick "save password" if you want all users connecting from this computer to be able to get to the internet 
Assicurati che il campo "Mostra stato PPPoE nella barra dei menu" sia selezionato
-> make sure "show pppoe in menubar" is selected

At that point the connection should work.

La prima volta che ti colleghi tramite la tua linea ADSL ti verrà chiesto di procedere alla registrazione della tua casella e-mail @alice.it che ti permetterà di accedere a tutti servizi Alice (SMS, Mail, Rubrica, Spazio Web e altro ancora).
-> the first time you collect via adsl you will be asked to continue to register your email @alice.it which will allow you to access all alice services (sms, addressbook, mail, web etc)

Let me know how those settings go/if something in the instructions isn't clear enough. The screenshots should be good to follow even if you keep your system in another language while setting the connection.


----------



## CityRabbit (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you Thank you Thank you.. You're a life-saver.
Now the ethrenet one is up and running trying the Wifi now.
Thanks..


----------



## CityRabbit (Sep 22, 2008)

I still can't use connect through wifi. My OS is 10.5.4 and the interface is totally different. But at least I can connect the internet and search and see how to configure PPPoE for Wifi on my OS.
Thanks again


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 22, 2008)

The other page from the documents linked shows hte settings for wireless. So select airport from the network in system preferences, and also in that set it to use pppoe and those same settings via it. 
10.5 looks different but it shouldn't matter for getting it to work.


----------



## CityRabbit (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you,
With your help and this link http://ca.huji.ac.il/services/internet/connect/adsl/sam_macx5.shtml I am up and running now.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 23, 2008)

Eccellente  
I will add some tags for the thread (as there might be others running to the same problem with their Alice or a similar connection to the Internet.


----------



## atanyi (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the same problem with Alice. I am visiting my girlfriend's place and I have tried to use her wireless connection with my Mac (10.5.5). I have followed the instructions in the thread as best as I could but the data the Alice website gives (password, name) doesn't work for me. I can't connect because no pppoe server is found. Any idea what went wrong?


----------

